# I learned something new...



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I had a rider ask me about tipping in the app yesterday. Specifically, she said when she signed up quite a while back, the app had a feature to automatically add a 15% tip and she was under the impression all her drivers were getting this. I told her this was news to me, and she was very surprised and said maybe that's why her ratings were declining, none of her drivers were getting tipped! She seemed genuinely concerned that she was stiffing drivers, and I explained to her how to rate and add a tip after the ride. Has anyone else heard of this? I did see a $5 tip show up from her later that day...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberRog said:


> I had a rider ask me about tipping in the app yesterday. Specifically, she said when she signed up quite a while back, the app had a feature to automatically add a 15% tip and she was under the impression all her drivers were getting this. I told her this was news to me, and she was very surprised and said maybe that's why her ratings were declining, none of her drivers were getting tipped! She seemed genuinely concerned that she was stiffing drivers, and I explained to her how to rate and add a tip after the ride. Has anyone else heard of this? I did see a $5 tip show up from her later that day...


I'm 3 or 4 cities there is "uber taxi" its s regular taxi service, the preset tipping is for Uber Taxi only


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberRog said:


> Specifically, she said when she signed up quite a while back, the app had a feature to automatically add a 15% tip and she was under the impression all her drivers were getting this. .


I remember this also when I first signed up years ago.
I even remember going in and changing the percentage once because I had a bad experience and was pissed that the driver was automatically getting a tip.
My guess is drivers(although they were making more money back then) never saw this, which is what led to them having to remove that and were forced to stop saying that the tip was included.

So yes, many pax really believe, with good reason, that the tip is included.


----------

